# Stillen Big Brake Kit - Awful Sqeal?!?



## 02Maxguy (Dec 6, 2004)

I just had the Stillen Big Brake Kit installed a couple weeks ago by a shop Stillen referred me too and even right after they test drive the car they said "they might squeak a little when you stop". I though this was odd but now, 3ks later they outright squeak as soon as I touch the pedal until the car comes to a stop. I hit them with some CNC brake-clean today and that still didn't cure it.

Is this normal with these? Should I reaearch getting other pads? All help/suggestions much appreciated.


----------



## blk240sxgp (Jan 24, 2004)

sometimes its the type of material the brake pads are made of, sorry bro but you might want to change pads. just a thought


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

describe the squeel. is it only when you are at slow speeds and not depressing the pedal hard? if so, that squeek is not dangerous. this can be caused by the pads (in oem calipers it can be caused by not having the oe shims on the aftermarket pads). was everything broken in correctly? what pads are you using (better yet do they have a high metallic/carbon content)? and have you tried an anti-seize compound and greasing slider pins?


----------

